# geteilte IP



## Andre (23. Jan. 2009)

Hallo ich weiss, für meinen fall habe ich aber nichts gefunden.

die neue example.com war in der /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
nicht ausgeführt worden, obwohl ich httpd -t SINTAX OK hatte, also habe ich die Vhosts mit

```
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_28-10-08_10-46-09 /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
```
ausgeführt. Jetzt ist die Vhosts mit der seite example.com aufgeführt, dennoch habe ich geteilte IP.

Wie kann ich das noch lösen


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2009)

Wenn Du Kopien der 
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf

mit angehäntem Datum hast, dann kann die Syntax nicht ok sein. Also die letzte Datei mit angehängtem datum in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf umbenennen und nochmal hhtpd -t aufrufen, damit Du die Fehlermeldung erhältsts.

Wenn Du noch immer die Mledung erhältst nachdem Du den Fehler behoben hast, dann site die IP der Domain im DNS falsch, sie muss mit der IP des Webs übereinstimmen.


----------



## Andre (24. Jan. 2009)

Danke
ja die *Apache Direktiven (Optional): *wahr ein fehler auf einer anderen seite.

Ich habe ein Update durchgeführt von ISPConfig aber ich kann es nicht laden:
fehler 103
bricht jedes mal ab, was kann ich hier tun


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2009)

Wo tritt exakt welcher Fehler bei was auf?


----------



## Andre (25. Jan. 2009)

Hallo

ich gebe den download in den update ein und nach etwa einem drittel schaltet die Seite auf die Login Seite mit fehler 103.

gehe ich zurück habe ich noch die alte Version, also kein Update gemacht.

Gruss


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2009)

ISPConfig lässt sich nur auf der Shell updaten. Die Software update Funktion ist für die Addons. Sieh Dir mal die release notes und den erste Schriite Guide an, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Andre (26. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Till

Sorry, hab vielen Dank;

Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.29.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.

ich bin schon froh mit ISPConfig meine Server zu betreiben?
Updates meiner Wichtigsten Funktionen habe ich gemacht!!


----------

